# Seerossenknospe geht nicht mehr auf



## Molch94 (29. Juli 2008)

Hallo zusammen, ich hab vor ca. 3 Monaten in meinen teich eine Seerose (Escarboucle) gepflanzt. Die erste knospe ließ auch nicht lange auf sich warten und kam vor 3 Wochen an die Oberfläche. Anfang letzter Woche hat sie auch geblüht, aber jetzt liegt sie auf der Seite im Wasser und geht nicht mehr auf. Ist das normal..? Bitte helft mir..


----------



## Silke (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Seerossenknospe geht nicht mehr auf*

Hallo,
seerosenblüten sind im Schnitt nur 3 Tage offen, dann sterben sie ab.
Bestimmt kommt bald die nächste Blüte...


----------



## Eugen (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Seerossenknospe geht nicht mehr auf*

Hallo Molch,

da kann man dir nicht helfen.
und "ja", das ist normal.

Seerosenblüten sind leider nur 3, max. 5 Tage offen.
Und das auch nur bei sonnigem Wetter.

ist leider so.


----------



## Thundergirl (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Seerossenknospe geht nicht mehr auf*

Hallo!

Das Verhalten deiner Seerose ist total normal. In der Regel blühen Sie nicht länger als 5-7 Tage. Meine sind manchmal schon nach 4 Tagen verblüht. Danach verwelken sie. Aber die nächste Knospe lässt bestimmt nicht mehr lage auf sich warten.

Viele Grüße 
von Nicole


----------



## Molch94 (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Seerossenknospe geht nicht mehr auf*

Danke für die antworten. Jetzt bin ich beruhigt.


----------

